# Ridgerunner Custom Bow Slings... Post Up Pics Here.



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some more pics...

AdvanTimberLou's Skull Sling on his Rytera Nemesis









Black and Neon Blue Cobra Stitch Sling on a G5 Primal...


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Jon makes great products. I'll have to borrow the camera to get some pics up.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Jon makes great products. I'll have to borrow the camera to get some pics up.


Thanks Mark... I'd like to see a pic of that Skull Sling w/ Overbraid on your rig. I'm building a set of 3 color strings in Blue, Silver, and Brown for my Ibex tomorrow (and a matching sling of course). Also have some Blue and Silver Bowjax accessories coming for it. I'll post some pics on here when I get it finished!


----------



## 702Cory82 (Dec 6, 2009)

*pics*

I just received my sling today. Absolutely awesome work. Here are some pics of it on my invasion.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

702Cory82 said:


> I just received my sling today. Absolutely awesome work. Here are some pics of it on my invasion.


Very nice... thanks!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

A very satisfied user of Jon's slings!



















Jon, my brother just bough a bow... and I've told him he needs to get one of your slings! I'll have to get in touch with you once he figures out the colors and everything.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheerioette said:


> A very satisfied user of Jon's slings!
> 
> 
> Jon, my brother just bough a bow... and I've told him he needs to get one of your slings! I'll have to get in touch with you once he figures out the colors and everything.



Sounds good... thanks!


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

Couple of mine from Jon...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's mine excellent work.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics guys! As soon as I get the time, I'll upload these to my photo album.


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking slings guys.... I just ordered 2 of my own a few days ago. Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## sinsayers (Aug 5, 2010)

Came in Tuesday morning


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Jeremy!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's the sling I just put on my Z28...


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

Ordered a sling recently and it exceeded my expectations. 
Primary Colors: Coyote Brown and Multi Camo
Secondary Colors: Both Black
Overbraid Colors: Both Black

Matches my AT Answer great!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

czecheiko said:


> Ordered a sling recently and it exceeded my expectations.
> Primary Colors: Coyote Brown and Multi Camo
> Secondary Colors: Both Black
> Overbraid Colors: Both Black
> ...


Awesome thanks!


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

They all look awesome guys! He does great work!


----------

